

How to Immigrate to the USA (illegally) Guide for Dummies - rchaudhary
http://illegalimmigrationguide.com/

======
kapnobatairza
I am not sure what this is supposed to be, some sort of joke or some sort of
anti-immigration scare-mongering tactic.

Getting inside the U.S. is the easy part. Renting/buying property, setting up
bank accounts, getting a driver's license, getting a job/gainful employment/a
career, etc. etc. etc. These are the types of barriers that prevent overstays.

Only the most desperate are willing to put up with all the risks and
limitations that come from being an illegal immigrant in the U.S., and the
most desperate will always find a way to get into the country despite whatever
crazy oppressive borders you establish.

------
zalew
after I clicked the airplane button <http://i.imgur.com/Vn0hQ.png>

after I clicked the 'click to interact' <http://i.imgur.com/xlYGz.png>

FF

